# Been prescribed Alli Weight Loss Pills



## bigbloomerz

Or Orlistat as they are called on the box, I apparently have the ones stronger than the ones over the counter. Has anyone else had any experience with these?


----------



## Dizzy321

You have to stick to 5g of fat or less per 100g of food, no more than 15g of fat per meal and no more than 45g of fat per day or you will have nasty accident :haha:

I've not tried them before but was going to, my doc wont prescribe them but I am doing fine on my own. Good luck hun x


----------



## bigbloomerz

Thanks Paula, Have no idea how im going to do that, I hate measuring fat and calories! lol x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Dont agree in weightloss pills sorry.

All the best.


----------



## Kimboowee

I tried the Alli ones and lost 3lbs in my first week - did more on WW the following week!
Obv there more stronger!


----------



## bigbloomerz

MummyToAmberx said:


> Dont agree in weightloss pills sorry.
> 
> All the best.

Neither do I really but with a BMI of over 40 I dont really have much other choice at the moment.
Need to get it off, Fast!


----------



## firstprincess

yep if ur bmi is 40 it needs to reduce asap ..... diet and orlistat should work well. Orlistat stops u absorbing some fat so it wont work unless your diet is healthy.... good luck x


----------



## bigbloomerz

firstprincess said:


> yep if ur bmi is 40 it needs to reduce asap ..... diet and orlistat should work well. Orlistat stops u absorbing some fat so it wont work unless your diet is healthy.... good luck x

Thank you firstprincess for a "helpful" comment :) xx


----------



## kayleigh&bump

Good luck with your weightloss Hun :) xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Never tried weightloss pills so can't give any advice but wanted to wish you luck!! I think paired with a healthy diet and good exercise you'll see some great results!! :flower:


----------



## Vici

How you getting on hun? I took orlistat for a while whilst needing to lose weight for our fertility treatment. They def helped. You still need to diet and exercise but they just boost the weightloss. 

Anyone who thinks its an easy way out has obviously not been on them. I took them along side my metformin (to help with insulin levels that were preventing me from losing weight on my own). Make sure you stick to low fat foods (and spicy foods for me) as the fat breakdown can cause some unpleasant side effects (leaky bum!!!!). I didn't have anything like this but it did make my stools looser and when i needed to go, i needed to go lol!!


----------



## Dizzy321

It only makes you have loose stools if you eat the wrong things, each food has to be 5% fat per 100g or under.


----------



## Vici

No matter what i ate it did it to me :D


----------



## firstprincess

How you getting on love? x


----------



## bigbloomerz

Heya Ladies, thanks so much for asking how im getting on, tbh I havent started them, We have had the week from hell so dieting has been last thing on my mind and Bottle of Rose and and a Kebab have! lol.
We are in process of moving house, which is one of THE most stressful things to do, it has all gone tits up and now we have to be out by the end of March but have nowhere to go! :(

Will try and get back on track this week, I am NOT going to put back on the 6lbs ive lost since January! 

Ive planned my meals out this week and dont think any of them contain high amounts of fat, apart from The Venison Burgers (my once a week treat :)

Thanks for thinking of me xxx


----------



## ttcfirstbaby1

I'm taking Orlistat just now and they really do work. I haven't noticed the weight loss yet but then again I'm not trying very hard. Basically Orlistat blocks the fat from being absorbed by your body. You will have stomach cramps and you will probably need to run to the loo really really quickly or else have an accident. These things can be pretty viscious after chocolate or cakes etc!! Beware for orange greasy diarrhoea. Sorry TMI!!! Just thought I'd try and give you full info! Good luck with your weight loss!!


----------



## bigbloomerz

ttcfirstbaby1 said:


> I'm taking Orlistat just now and they really do work. I haven't noticed the weight loss yet but then again I'm not trying very hard. Basically Orlistat blocks the fat from being absorbed by your body. You will have stomach cramps and you will probably need to run to the loo really really quickly or else have an accident. These things can be pretty viscious after chocolate or cakes etc!! Beware for orange greasy diarrhoea. Sorry TMI!!! Just thought I'd try and give you full info! Good luck with your weight loss!!

Thank You! :) I dont eat chocolate or cakes much, im more of a savoury than sweet kinda girl. Plus im allergic and intollerant to most "nice" things lol.
Good Luck with your Weight Loss.

My GP advised that I take one a day with my main meal, yet on the box it says 3 times a day, so im not sure which one to do??xx


----------



## Dizzy321

.


----------



## ttcfirstbaby1

It depends how intense you want the results to be. I take one tablet 3 times a day, about 20 minutes before I eat breakfast, lunch and dinner. 

Not sure why your doctor told you only to take 1 a day. Maybe he wants you to take things slowly and only reduce fat from your main meal?


----------



## bigbloomerz

Thats what I thought, but ive just had my breakfast so im wondering wether to start now.....
Im scared of the runny poos lol xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Took It.....


----------



## Im wishing

I was on these tablets from the Doc. They are a little unpleasant at first but your body gets used to them after a while. Just remember, If you think you have wind, go to the toilet just incase cos It seriously can get messy and stain your clothes! Its like orange oil - very odd! lol Good luck with them.

Just a thought, but have you tried slimming world or Weight Watchers? Slimming world worked so much better for me.


----------



## bigbloomerz

Im wishing said:


> I was on these tablets from the Doc. They are a little unpleasant at first but your body gets used to them after a while. Just remember, If you think you have wind, go to the toilet just incase cos It seriously can get messy and stain your clothes! Its like orange oil - very odd! lol Good luck with them.
> 
> Just a thought, but have you tried slimming world or Weight Watchers? Slimming world worked so much better for me.

Yeah ive tried both, Slimming World worked better for me than Weight Watchers but it put the cost of my Shopping up by £50 a week! Plus on top of that the weekly fee to go get weighed (if i didnt go i didnt try hard enough so needed to go)

I have a list of Allergies and Intolerances and many Diets of Food Plans dont cater for these so thats why Paul Mckenna is a good plan to follow for me :) x


----------



## staceyjc18

I did these last year n they worked brilliantly for me! lost 9 stone on them! U have to be strict on them though! u cant just miss a tablet n have something naughty coz they will still be in your system and a orange surprise will visit you!! haha Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Cafferine

I started these today too. Do you know how much fat per meal you're allowed? I know no more than 5% fat and 15 sat fat a day but not how much fat per meal, or doesn't that matter? 

Anyone got any list of things you can eat that won't give you the runs like stuff to have on toast or jacket potatos or meal ideas?


----------



## staceyjc18

I had rle boring meals so cant rle help on meal ideas :( Used to live on chicken n veg n gravy or jacket potatos! Hope someone can help though! xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

Tuna on potato? that shouldnt be too fatty, I eat Salmon quite bit, that is nice with a salad and not too fatty.
White meats such as turkey and chicken are better than red meats such as beef and lamb as they are fattier.

Per meal i think is 5g? or is that for the day?

I wasnt given any information by my gp about it, which is stupid really, i googled it all!


----------

